# What should my next purchase be???



## Porter (Jan 10, 2012)

What should my next purchase for home/self defense be? I feel like I have an ok start. 9mm? If so which one?


----------



## viper7342 (Nov 15, 2011)

What Size gun are you thinking of? Steel or polymer frame? If for carry I would recommend the Ruger SR9C, Smith M&P 9C, Springfield XDSC or XDm 3.8, Beretta PX4 Compact or SC, Smith 6906 or 3913 etc. As an aside, CDNN at Buy Gun Accessories, Hi-Capacity Mags, Scopes, Gun Parts & More at CDNN Sports, Inc. has the 6906 for $329.99 with 1-12 round magazine. Good luck in finding whatever it is you decide on.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Does it have to be 9mm? Can it be .40? Can it be .380. The one in the picture looks fine for both. Although, it would be too big for me, for carry. My rule....never use/have a handgun for home/defense, that you are not totally accurate with...if that means using a smaller caliber, so be it........I like shooting .40 cal. and I am proficient, but for my money, i'll take .380 every time...under stressful, or even non stressful conditions. you can be super accurate with the caliber......do you want to take three shots at an intruder, and only hit them once, or do you want to take 6 shots, and hit them every time, and where you want...


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig....SP 2022 9mm...then best kept secret in handguns


----------

